# Probable STS - Video



## zaoxfriedy (Aug 6, 2013)

So ive had my frogs a little over 2 weeks. when i purchased them, all seemed to be fine. Eating well and a healthy weight. about 3 days ago i noticed the smaller of the two (unsexed yet) was completely missing flies. i had been feeding every day, or every other day and dusting at every feeding using the Rep Cal/Herptivite combo. i planned on alternating with just the rep cal one day and the herptivite the next but since i was just starting out, i was mixing the two powders and dusting with that. the supplements were just opened and are stored in the fridge, so i know they are good. temp and humidity are very stable in the viv about 70-74 deg and 85-95% hum with internal circ fan. so i dont suspect the environment as the culprit. dont really know why one developed this and the other is doing great. the larger of the two is much more aggressive towards the food. as soon as flies hit the floor, it is on them. the smaller one(the one in concern) is a little more apprehensive, but still was eating pretty well. maybe the smaller frog was not getting to the flies before the supplements were groomed off? not sure.

as soon as i noticed the issue, i orderd the Repashy Vit A and it arrived on my doorstep last night. i dusted the flies with it and fed the frogs. the frog in concern was able to successfully catch a few on its own... i plan on now incorporating this into my feeding schedule about once a month. if i dont notice any improvement in lets say...5 days, i will prob give the vitamin a to just the frog with the issue again. good plan/anything else i should be doing?

Both frogs(lower left on is the one in concern): 










Here is the video of the frog missing flies(eventually gets one):

http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t59/danfriedhoff/IMG_1097.mp4

Thanks in advance for any help!
-Dan


----------



## zaoxfriedy (Aug 6, 2013)

Update: 

The Repashy Vit A worked wonders. Thank god I was able to notice the issue early and get the Vit A into the frog before it developed into a more serious deficiency. 

After the initial feeding with the Vit A, i waited a few days with little to no improvement and gave another dose. Within a week of this, the frog started to show improvement. Initially just becoming better at getting flies to stick to its tongue, and now has become more active and is back to hunting the microfauna in the viv. the frog is still a bit thin from not eating so well for the past 3 weeks, but should be putting weight back on as it is more successful catching food. 

Big thanks to Dendroboard for the wealth of info available! I was able to get this potentially deadly situation under control and everything seems to be back to normal...for the time being.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I am happy for you and your frogs! For this reason we switched old products (vits and supplements) to Repashy.


----------



## zaoxfriedy (Aug 6, 2013)

rigel10 said:


> I am happy for you and your frogs! For this reason we switched old products (vits and supplements) to Repashy.



Thanks! Yes i am happy the frogs are doing well also. its much easier to be at work all day when i know the frogs are doing well. i will prob use the supplements i have until they go bad and then switch over to the full Repashy line. 

i am not blaming the entire problem on Rep Cal/Herptivite tho. i just moved these frogs into their permanent home and maybe the stress is what caused the frog to not be able to properly uptake the Vitamin A...not sure. i know of many people who use Rep Cal/Herptivite and have no issues. Either way, without the additional Repashy Vitamin A, i doubt that this frog would have gotten better.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Great news! I took care of some frogs that were just skin and bones and couldn't catch a fly for anything. Like yours, within a few weeks they had made a big turn around.


----------



## kcexotics (Jul 23, 2012)

I use the Repashy Vitamin A for all my adults once a month. I was under the impression that the vitamin A was only needed for egg production and breeding... Should I be using the A with my frogletts too?


----------



## zaoxfriedy (Aug 6, 2013)

frogface said:


> Great news! I took care of some frogs that were just skin and bones and couldn't catch a fly for anything. Like yours, within a few weeks they had made a big turn around.


its pretty amazing when you change one small thing, and have a huge impact on the health of your frogs. i admit, i was skeptical that just adding some vitamin A to the frogs diet would solve the issue, but sure enough, it worked. 

i have a huge sense of relief and am finally able to enjoy watching the frogs again, instead of worrying!


----------



## zaoxfriedy (Aug 6, 2013)

kcexotics said:


> I use the Repashy Vitamin A for all my adults once a month. I was under the impression that the vitamin A was only needed for egg production and breeding... Should I be using the A with my frogletts too?


what supplement are you using to dust for the rest of the month? it prob has some vitamin A in it. i believe i was not providing enough...

I am not an expert on PDF nutrition, but i do know Vitamin A has tons of other uses than just reproduction. (the stickiness of thier tounge for example) I doubt that a froglett has as much of a need for it as breeding adults, but they still require some. this frog is approaching sexual maturity, so maybe thats why it became deficient. its body was requiring more than what was provided.


----------

